# [Risolto] Eliminare kde ed ogni sua dipendenza.

## davedeth

Ave a tutti! Dopo aver provato gnome su gentoo (tra l'altro non avevo mai visto gnome pesare così poco) mi sono voluto cimentare con kde. Purtroppo non fa per me, lo trovo troppo rindondante e preferisco la linearità semplice di gnome. 

Ed ecco qui il mio quesito: quale è il comando per liberare il mio sistema da kde, dalle qt e da tutte le loro dipendenze?

Grazie infinite in anticipo!Last edited by davedeth on Tue Mar 16, 2010 4:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deus Ex

La risposta alla tua domanda sembra semplice, ma tutto dipende da come hai installato KDE.

Hai usato dei metapackage? Hai installato singoli pacchetti?

Il modo che uso io, in questi casi, è individuare nel file world (/var/lib/portage/world, ma senza modificarlo!) tutti i pacchetti installati relativi a KDE, disinstallarli con emerge -C e poi dare un emerge --depclean, così si dovrebbero togliere anche tutte le dipendenze installate da essi.

Dopodichè dai un emerge -avuDN @world (se usi portage 2.2-*, altrimenti togli la "@"), e vedi se si tira dentro di nuovo pacchetti che avevi disinstallato. Se sì, valuta quale pacchetto se li ritira dentro (basta un emerge -avutDN @world), ed eventualmente procedi ad una disinstallazione per pacchetto.

Una volta fatto tutto, io darei anche un bel revdep-rebuild, giusto per togliermi il dubbio.

Spero che ti torni utile.

Ciao

----------

## davedeth

Io ho installato kde dando il comando emerge -av kde-meta:4.3.

----------

## Deus Ex

Allora dai un 

```
emerge -aC kde-meta
```

e poi dai 

```
emerge --depclean -av
```

ed elimini tutto.

Ciauz!

----------

## davedeth

Grazie infinite!

----------

## djinnZ

modificare le use con  -kde -qt -qt3 -qt3support etc (le ultime con giudizio) e ricordare di lanciare emerge @preserved-rebuild o revdep-rebuild  :Wink: 

un emerge --info e l'analisi di un emerge -epv dovrebbe rivelare quali use sgradite sono state attivate.

----------

## davedeth

Grazie mille per la dritta.

----------

